# ADA Amazonia cycling



## Holmesy (8 Aug 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to cycle with this stuff?

Plants will be going in tomorrow when they arrive. Is has ammonia in the substrate I read to cycle the tank.

Do I water change every day? Every other day? Every week? Or just leave it to cycle?

It's a new tank set up with new internal filter. Planted fairly heavily.

Someone please help?


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Aug 2013)

Hello,
	  The ammonia is there because the product is enriched with nutrients, NPK+trace elements as well as baked on peat. The nutrients are there to feed the plants. You need to stop worrying about cycling, which will happen regardless. It's suggested that you keep the lighting relatively weak and perform water changes and clean the tank about 3X per week. In about 6-8 weeks the tank will be mature enough to add fish. Use this time to figure out your CO2 if you are using this.

Cheers,


----------



## Holmesy (8 Aug 2013)

That's answers my question. Thank you


----------



## Holmesy (8 Aug 2013)

I'm using liquid co2. Should I only dose after the cycle is complete in 6-8 weeks?


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Aug 2013)

If you are using liquid carbon you need to dose it every day without fail in exactly the same way as if you were using gas. AS soon as the plants are in the tank, dose 2X or 3X the bottle suggested dosing just before lights on. Monitor your plants to see if they are responding. The dosing I mentioned assumes tha the plants you will get do not respond negatively to high dosages of liquid carbon.

Cheers,


----------

